# One and done rule



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

are you in favor or not? I know Kansas is benefiting the one and done right now with BMac last season but techincally he redshirted his frosh year b/c of grades, and this year with Wiggins. KU will get Wiggy with it. Also possible Embild wiht 40% to go and Sheldon 50-50 to go. 

I personally do not care for it. I am for the MLB Model. Go to pro ball or college for 3 years or change to be 21 years old whether comes first. As for any High School graduate they have a choice what to do, college, tech school, miltary, work, or whatever. We should give them a choice on what they should do.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I like the current NBA model, but then again I'm much more an NBA fan than I am a college hoops fan.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

I think it should go to the MLB rule. 

If the kid wants to get drafted out of HS, fine. If he goes JuCo, he's eligible after 1 year. Once he goes to a 4 year school, he can't leave for 3 years.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

El Shaqtus said:


> I think it should go to the MLB rule.
> 
> If the kid wants to get drafted out of HS, fine. If he goes JuCo, he's eligible after 1 year. Once he goes to a 4 year school, he can't leave for 3 years.


Agreed. At current it's just a half-hearted attempt at legislating something that's pretty tough to regulate. Kids are always going to listen to the wrong people and get greedy, they're young and they're human. Give them options, and if they commit to playing college ball they'll be truly committed. 

The thing I find disgusting is the way certain programs have become nothing more than minor-league teams for the NBA, and it's not even close to being about college anymore. The kids that go to Kentucky for example aren't even there a full year most of the time, do they even attend classes? It's just a farce.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Gronehestu said:


> The thing I find disgusting is the way certain programs have become nothing more than minor-league teams for the NBA, and it's not even close to being about college anymore. The kids that go to Kentucky for example aren't even there a full year most of the time, do they even attend classes? *It's just a farce.*


Not at all - Kentucky is the most honest program in the nation. They're there to win titles and pump out professional athletes. It's the programs that pretend to be about amateurism and education while putting on multi-million dollar entertainment spectacles generating profit for everyone but the actual athletes that are a farce.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Gronehestu said:


> The thing I find disgusting is the way certain programs have become nothing more than minor-league teams for the NBA, and it's not even close to being about college anymore. The kids that go to Kentucky for example aren't even there a full year most of the time, do they even attend classes? It's just a farce.


It's not disgusting or a farce. You are thinking of the rule from the perspective of the players, the university, and/or the NCAA. The rule was not made with the best interest of any of them at heart. This is a rule that protects the NBA and its franchises. It's 100% about teams getting a better look at guys before drafting them. It's all about limiting risk for NBA teams in the draft.

In that respect, I think it has been successful. That risk is slightly lower now overall than it was before the rule was instituted.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Probably fine the way it is...but I do miss HS influx of players and increased hype, depth in NBA drafts. More intrigue and entertaining.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

You _really_ want to make the college game about bettering the lives of athletes, providing an education, and creating year-to-year continuity among the best programs in the nation? Pay the players, but tie their academic performance into the compensation.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The NBA made the one year rule to protect their franchises from their own Front Offices.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Bogg said:


> Not at all - Kentucky is the most honest program in the nation. They're there to win titles and pump out professional athletes. It's the programs that pretend to be about amateurism and education while putting on multi-million dollar entertainment spectacles generating profit for everyone but the actual athletes that are a farce.





RollWithEm said:


> It's not disgusting or a farce. You are thinking of the rule from the perspective of the players, the university, and/or the NCAA. The rule was not made with the best interest of any of them at heart. This is a rule that protects the NBA and its franchises. It's 100% about teams getting a better look at guys before drafting them. It's all about limiting risk for NBA teams in the draft.
> 
> In that respect, I think it has been successful. That risk is slightly lower now overall than it was before the rule was instituted.




Ok again, it is a farce. It's college basketball that is in no way shape or form about college basketball. Maybe I'm having that argument in the wrong thread, because I agree about the intent of the rule from the NBA's perspective. I also cracked a smile at Kentucky being honest. Just because we all see it for what it is doesn't make them honest lol...but I might just be grinding my axe in the wrong discussion.

My point is that the rule should be that if you want to go to college, you actually GO to college. If you want to just look good for the scouts, go somewhere else to play for the scouts.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Gronehestu said:


> Ok again, it is a farce. It's college basketball that is in no way shape or form about college basketball. Maybe I'm having that argument in the wrong thread, because I agree about the intent of the rule from the NBA's perspective. I also cracked a smile at Kentucky being honest. Just because we all see it for what it is doesn't make them honest lol...but I might just be grinding my axe in the wrong discussion.
> 
> My point is that the rule should be that if you want to go to college, you actually GO to college. If you want to just look good for the scouts, go somewhere else to play for the scouts.


College basketball at the high-major level, like college football, is about selling tickets and TV rights in sufficient volume to underwrite the rest of the athletic department budget. Continuing to pretend otherwise is the farce. You want the spirit of amateur competition and the personal growth of young adults? Go to a track meet. (Seriously, I actually enjoy watching track and field)


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Bogg said:


> College basketball at the high-major level, like college football, is about selling tickets and TV rights in sufficient volume to underwrite the rest of the athletic department budget. Continuing to pretend otherwise is the farce. You want the spirit of amateur competition and the personal growth of young adults? Go to a track meet. (Seriously, I actually enjoy watching track and field)



You're right, money is the end-all be-all. But there are places where it's more and where it's less ridiculous. I have the good fortune to be a Badger fan, so I can watch for the sake of competition and improvement by kids that aren't going to be top 5 NBA draft picks. It's not all about doing things the Kentucky/North Carolina/Memphis/etc way


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Hey, another Wisconsin fan! We're going to be insufferable here.

Anyway, it's bullshit that a kid who is good enough and WILL get drafted has to go to college and pretend to be a student for 1 semester.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Nimreitz said:


> Anyway, it's bullshit that a kid who is good enough and WILL get drafted has to go to college and pretend to be a student for 1 semester.


Well, in theory I agree, but the NBA has the right to set it's own rules if it wants. The problem is that instead of having legitimate professional lower rungs of competition like the in Europe, the NCAA is far and away the best option for almost everyone coming out of high school. Ideally, pay for the best players in the D-league would be increased (maybe even subsidized by the NBA office) enough that it starts making economic sense to spend a year or two there instead of faking it in college.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I think it should be the MLB rule, and NBA could require those HS players to play in the NBDL for a year or two as well to get them to develop and even help out to be in the real world with training on how to deal with all the money they earned.


----------

